# Live Food By Post



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

Becci ordered from them for the first time this week as they where recomended to her! she ordered on Monday night (May of been Tuesday night but certain monday) Well any way, post man just been and still no live food and she stopped me from nuying any last night! Does any one know how long they usually take?
Many thanks Jake : victory:


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

when i ordered before its normally come next day at the max 2 days after ordering


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

Nooo ours is tking forever haha, Becci says the person from 'Live Food By Post' has an account on here but doesnt know there account name, any one know it so i can P.M them about it?
Jake : victory:


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

Hi, 

Its easier just to contact us on [email protected] or call us on 01983 209700 (9am to 6pm monday to saturday), But if you want to supply your details I can tell you when it was posted, 

Thanks


----------



## sarah1207 (Dec 17, 2007)

im sure its livefood by post,. ill have a scout though past posts for you


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

pink said:


> Hi,
> 
> Its easier just to contact us on [email protected] or call us on 01983 209700 (9am to 6pm monday to saturday), But if you want to supply your details I can tell you when it was posted,
> 
> Thanks


 
Hey thanks, not having a go or rying to make you look bad, i have only heard good things about your company that is why we thought we would try you! Was just Becci ringing me up from work makng sure i was sat down stairs to receive the box of post man, and he been and gone, so i was just asking how long orders usually take! Wernt being personal or arsy just asking! I didnt know what to contact you on as im not the one that ordered it it was my Other Half so please dont shoot the messanger




sarah1207 said:


> im sure its livefood by post,. ill have a scout though past posts for you


 I DNT EVEN KNOW WHAT YOU ARE GOING ON BOUT LOL :crazy:


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

JUST RANG THEM! all sorted, helpful nice chap! Thank you : victory:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

yeah its always been very quick when I have bought from them.


----------

